# Kingsway Hospital (Derby Borough Asylum),Oct-10



## kevsy21 (Oct 26, 2010)

Kingsway Hospital Rowditch, Derby, Derbyshire
Derby Borough Asylum 
Date founded: 1884 Date opened: 1888 

The site is currently owned by the English Partnerships, plans have been submitted for outline planning permission to comprehensively redevelop the Kingsway Hospital site, incorporating housing, employment, retail and open space. It includes the demolition of the existing buildings; the erection of 700 dwellings; business units, retail units.

Explored with Georgie and WIMR.

Also, thanks to DHL and The Cat Crept In, for valuable info.

The site is quite large and almost like a maze, we left satisfied that we saw all of it, after a good few hours. It’s a site worth seeing before the demo crew move in.

JST and Kook, it was good to meet you both whilst in there and providing us with a classic moment (Kook), we are still laughing about that.



















































Courtyard Restaurant









Main Hall




The Hall Below












































Mortuary


----------



## jjstenso (Oct 26, 2010)

Nice photos Kev,

A few things we didn't see... god knows how, we were scouring the place for that fecking green bath for hours.


----------



## kevsy21 (Oct 26, 2010)

jjstenso said:


> Nice photos Kev,
> 
> A few things we didn't see... god knows how, we were scouring the place for that fecking green bath for hours.



Thanks J. We went around the place many times,it was like a maze,good day aswel.


----------



## ceejam (Oct 26, 2010)

Really nice that mate, that ward shot with the sun coming through is a cracker.


----------



## georgie (Oct 26, 2010)

good stuff kev one of the best if not the best hospital mooches ive had for ages


----------



## kevsy21 (Oct 26, 2010)

georgie said:


> good stuff kev one of the best if not the best hospital mooches ive had for ages



Cheers m8,It was a good day for us,really enjoyed this place.


----------



## KooK. (Oct 27, 2010)

as I've said elsewhere, it was great to bump into you guys, and hopefully we will again sometime.

You seemed to have picked up a few bits that I missed. Great explore for anyone who doesn't work in a hospital I guess! Sorry you guys got the brunt of the boy and girl in blue!


----------



## KooK. (Oct 27, 2010)

jjstenso said:


> Nice photos Kev,
> 
> A few things we didn't see... god knows how, we were scouring the place for that fecking green bath for hours.



I know where it is!!!

i think.


----------



## Zotez (Oct 27, 2010)

That main hall, wow!


----------



## kevsy21 (Oct 29, 2010)

jjstenso said:


> Nice photos Kev,
> 
> A few things we didn't see... god knows how, we were scouring the place for that fecking green bath for hours.



We think we covered all the areas but chances are we could missed certain parts, due to the size of the place.
Well worth a visit.


----------



## KooK. (Oct 30, 2010)

kevsy21 said:


> We think we covered all the areas but chances are we could missed certain parts, due to the size of the place.
> Well worth a visit.



I know where that feckin green bath is.....i think.


----------



## kevsy21 (Oct 30, 2010)

KooK. said:


> I know where that feckin green bath is.....i think.



Cant remember where the green bath was even though we saw it.


----------



## Lolz101 (Oct 31, 2010)

Nice photos btw!!!

having spent a great deal of time there recently i know exactly where the green bath is, i couldnt belive it when i found it lol  - will post photos soon


----------



## kevsy21 (Nov 1, 2010)

Lolz101 said:


> having spent a great deal of time there recently i know exactly where the green bath is, i couldnt belive it when i found it lol  - will post photos soon



Get a report up be good to see your pics.


----------



## higherandhigher (Nov 3, 2010)

*sweet*

hey pal im new to this exploring ive covered a few industrial site and now want to take the plunge into hospitals as there alot more freaky lmao. love the pics makeing me want to see more lol it doesnt seem like there s much damage to this one ....


----------



## kevsy21 (Nov 4, 2010)

higherandhigher said:


> hey pal im new to this exploring ive covered a few industrial site and now want to take the plunge into hospitals as there alot more freaky lmao. love the pics makeing me want to see more lol it doesnt seem like there s much damage to this one ....



Go and take a look before its too late.


----------



## nivlac (Nov 7, 2010)

kevsy21 said:


> Go and take a look before its too late.



As said anyone thinking about it do it, me & my missus went today didn’t get long before security moved us on but just a couple of photos to show that people are already trying to trash the place aaaahhhhhh WHY DO THEY DO IT 
















missus made me take this one because of the teddy !!!!


----------



## jjstenso (Nov 7, 2010)

Similar state to when we were there, however it is looking like its potentially getting moar trashed, they'll board the ground floor windows before long.


----------



## kevsy21 (Nov 8, 2010)

jjstenso said:


> Similar state to when we were there, however it is looking like its potentially getting moar trashed, they'll board the ground floor windows before long.



I agree its a similar state to when we were there,i'm surprised it hasn't been boarded up yet.


----------



## nyzrox (Nov 8, 2010)

nivlac said:


> As said anyone thinking about it do it, me & my missus went today didn’t get long before security moved us on but just a couple of photos to show that people are already trying to trash the place aaaahhhhhh WHY DO THEY DO IT
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was inside for around 1 hour and half before security caught us. 
Apparently i was told there has been theft of copper.

I saw the teddy too haha.


----------



## kevsy21 (Nov 14, 2010)

nyzrox said:


> I was inside for around 1 hour and half before security caught us.
> Apparently i was told there has been theft of copper.
> 
> I saw the teddy too haha.



Did they call the police?


----------



## thegooddoctor (Nov 14, 2010)

I work for the Trust that runs this site, although unfortunately I've only started since everything moved into the new buildings.

There was a big police raid a couple of weeks ago because there was an organised copper-stripping operation going on. They'd set up workshops within the grounds and were even stripping active floors!


----------



## georgie (Nov 14, 2010)

thegooddoctor said:


> I work for the Trust that runs this site, although unfortunately I've only started since everything moved into the new buildings.
> 
> There was a big police raid a couple of weeks ago because there was an organised copper-stripping operation going on. They'd set up workshops within the grounds and were even stripping active floors!



could be security that then


----------



## tauntonjams (Nov 16, 2010)

looks a awesome place! 
Shame about them buggers robbin' the copper!


----------



## kevsy21 (Dec 6, 2010)

Has anyone been here in the last few weeks,just wondering if it has been locked down now?


----------



## nyzrox (Jan 7, 2011)

kevsy21 said:


> Has anyone been here in the last few weeks,just wondering if it has been locked down now?



I know its awhile since anyone has posted. 

I drove round the site again the other night and security were straight on it, however it was night and car headlights more then likely alerted them, however i think security may have a office near the entrance of the site.


----------



## Tigger (Jan 7, 2011)

nyzrox said:


> I know its awhile since anyone has posted.
> 
> I drove round the site again the other night and security were straight on it, however it was night and car headlights more then likely alerted them, however i think security may have a office near the entrance of the site.




i'd be interested in an excuse to head up that way - did someone say they worked for the devs? I'd be game to play the University card and chance it?


----------



## nyzrox (Jan 9, 2011)

Tigger said:


> i'd be interested in an excuse to head up that way - did someone say they worked for the devs? I'd be game to play the University card and chance it?



I just told him straight when we were there.


----------



## kevsy21 (Jan 17, 2011)

nyzrox said:


> I know its awhile since anyone has posted.
> 
> I drove round the site again the other night and security were straight on it, however it was night and car headlights more then likely alerted them, however i think security may have a office near the entrance of the site.


No new reports from this place for a while,security must be well on top now.


----------



## mimidaler (Jan 17, 2011)

i used to live down the road from this place, about 6 years ago. Well spooky, we used to drive past and the lights were on at night


----------



## kevsy21 (Mar 3, 2011)

Sounds like this place is due for Demolition soon,time is running out for those who havent explored it yet.


----------



## thegooddoctor (Apr 10, 2011)

Demolition in progress. Rumours are that part of it may be kept and converted but I don't know.


----------



## kevsy21 (Apr 14, 2011)

thegooddoctor said:


> Demolition in progress. Rumours are that part of it may be kept and converted but I don't know.



Apparently,Derby City Council has given planning permission for 700 new homes, a business park and shops at the former Kingsway Hospital site.


----------

